# Goodbye Jeff.



## DivineSheep (Sep 24, 2011)

I just said farewell to my sweet PEW boy, Jeff, who recently turned 3.

He had a quiet and smooth passing, with me holding him close and stroking his back until he went completely limp. I believe it wouldn't have been this calm and easy for him if he wasn't being held.

He was a charming kid, who stayed with me through good times and bad, and was always there for me when I needed a fluffy hug.
I am proud of him for reaching such a ripe ol' age, and I am very happy that I could provide him with the plush and carefree life he deserved.

You will be missed, baby.


----------



## Myrrh (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace, Jeff <3


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

What a sweetie. I'm sorry you lost him. RIP, Jeff.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

A very nice way to go. RIP Jeff


----------



## OlegEqualzName (Feb 2, 2012)

I cried a little at reading this and was sad. Rest in Piece, Jeff, you shall be missed.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. In a way you are lucky. Not all rats pass like that. I wish all rats could pass the way jeff did. In their owners arms with no struggle or pain. Rip jeff


----------

